# 10 نصائح للطلبة قبل الامتحانات..



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2010)

*





نصائح للطلبة قبل الامتحانات

 أن الامتحانات على الأبواب وأنكم في فترة المذاكرة النهائية لذلك هناك بعض النصائح البسيطة نصلى ان تكون لها فائدة في كبيرة نجاحكم وتفوقكم وهذه النصائح العشر كما يلي:

:download:

1- هدف كبير : 
فرق كبير بين أن تذاكر لمجرد النجاح والشهادة وبين أن تذاكرعلشان هدف ، أن الأهداف الكبيرة تدفع أصحابها لبذل مجهود اكبر من قدراتهم الاصلية، فاذا اردت أن تفجر طاقتك الكامنة فاجعل لنفسك هدف كبيرفي المذاكرة لتصل الى التفوق.




2-همة عالية :
 وأقصد بها أن تروض نفسك وتصر عليها وتعزم عليها أن تجلس لساعات طويلة مع المكتب والكتاب دون سام أو ملل،
 فالهمة العالية قرار تتخذه وتصر عليه فتجد نفسك تدريجيا قادر على تنفيذه،
 وقد تتعجب من نفسك كيف استطعت أن تذاكر هذا الحجم الكبير من الساعات ... انها همة سبقتها نية.



3-ذاكر في جو هادئ : 
ابتعد عن كل ما يحول دون التركيز واتفق مع اهلك على توفير هذا الجو الهادئ وإذا كنت تذاكر مع زميل او صديق فاشترط عليه الحرص على هذا الجو الهادئ.



4-نظم وقتك : 
اجعل لنفسك جدول مذاكرة بالايام والساعات وحدد فيه ما الذي تريد أن تنجزه وأجعل هذا الجدول واقعياً ومتوزاناً ويشمل أوقات الراحة والترويح عن النفس وضع هذا الجدول في مكان واضح في حجرتك وتابعه يوماً بيوم ، 
ولا مانع من تعديله باستمرار
 دون يأس إذا أخفقت في تنفيذه بدقة.



5-اجعل وقت للترفيه : 
اجل الترويح عن النفس له نصيب يوميي من وقتك ولكن بشكل مقنن ومحدد بحيث لا تفقد تركيزك ويضيع يومك أثناء الترويح عن النفس، بل تعتبر أن هذا الترويح هذا من برنامج المذاكرة فلا تفقد تركيزك.
وممكن ذلك عن طريق الأماكن الخلوية الهادئة وعن طريق وضع فازة من الزهور أمام الشباب أثناء الإستذكار.
لكننى أحذرك أخيرآ ألا يصحب هذا الترويح ضجيج وإلا فقد فاعليته.



6-دة عنصر مهم جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ ليكم 
أقرا الكتاب المقدس يومياً ...
 ولو إصحاح قبل المذاكر.


7- لا تتوتر مهما حدث : 
فلن يفيدك التوتر، بل قد يفقدك القدرة على التركيز.
ولا تنسى إستعمال مشروب اللبن الدافئ المحلى بقطعة واحدة من السكر قبل النوم. فنحن نشكر الله على غنى هذا المشروب بفيتامينات تساعد على هدوء أعصاب الإنسان.
وممكن تضع آيه من الكتاب المقدس بتديلك رجاء زى :

"إِنَّ إِلهَ السَّمَاءِ يُعْطِينَا النَّجَاحَ، وَنَحْنُ عَبِيدُهُ نَقُومُ وَنَبْنِي" (سفر نحميا 2: 20)

"كَانَ الرَّبُّ مَعَ يُوسُفَ فَكَانَ رَجُلاً نَاجِحًا" 
(سفر التكوين 39: 2)

"به ينتهي إلى النجاح، وبكلمته يقوم الجميع" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 43: 28)

8- مارس رياضة المشي :
 لو نصف ساعة يومياً، فالمشي تنشيط للنفس ورياضة مفيدة للجسم، بالاضافة أنه ليس رياضة عنيفة تصيبك بالارهاق ،
 وأعتقد أن هذه الرياضة ستعينك بشدة طوال اليوم ، وستحافظ على وزنك خاصة أن بعض الشباب ياكل بشراهة أثناء فترة المذاكرة ، وسيحافظ عليك المشي.



9-أغلق موبيلك أثناء المذاكرة...



10-أهم حاجة بقى هى الصلاة ...
أطلب من الرب أن يبارك فى وقت مذاكرتك..ويعطيك فهم وتركيز...
وياريت كل مادة يبقى ليها شفيع من القديسين.
يعنى مثلآ أم النور العذراء مريم خليها شفيعة لأصعب مادة عندك.
بركة صلواتها وجميع القديسين تكون معاكم وتهبكم التفوق.

:smi411: 
منقوووووول مع التعديــــل والأضافات.
*



​


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


 ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2010)

*رائع شكرا جدااا

الرب يباركك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> الف شكر
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *رائع شكرا جدااا
> 
> الرب يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

نصائح هامه 
شكرا كتير على النصائح 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جاكلين عريان (10 مايو 2010)

نصائح مفيده جدا شكرا على النصائح الجميله بتمنى لكل المنتدى يصليلى انا في ثانويه عامه


----------



## المنطلق (13 مايو 2010)

نصائح مهمة جدا بس يلا اللي ينفذ


----------

